# A Parrot, A Parakeet and a few Macaws...



## Glenn Bartley (Jan 6, 2017)

A few more from my recent trip to Guyana. The parrots, macaws and parakeets were fantastic!!

To see more of my favourite images from 2016 - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/articles/The%20Best%20of%202016.html






Orange-winged Amazon





Painted Parakeet





Scarlet Macaw





Red-bellied Macaw


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2017)

Another great series. 8) Well done, Glenn.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 6, 2017)

Click said:


> Another great series. 8) Well done, Glenn.


Gorgeous!


----------

